# Diagrama o esquema de Electrosonic Etmu-21crst



## lisandroaray (Jun 14, 2018)

Buenas noches amigos del foro....
tengo un tv marca: electrosonic Etmu-21crst, al cual le falta un transistor que debería estar colocado en el v432a, entre la vertical y la horizontal, en la placa aparece base colector y emisor, pero no tengo la monocleatura ... igualmente quisiera saber los colores de la resistencia de la R308 ya que no se refleja porque está deteriorada, es por esto que requiero un diagrama o esquema de electrosonic Etmu-21crst modelo mek uoctop+usb ver1.91.. par verificar dichos componentes.
 Agradecido de antemano.
saludos


----------



## avirguez (Ago 7, 2019)

TV ELECTROSONIC ETMU-21CRST chasis MEK UDCTOP + USB VER. 1.91

V342A = IRF630
R308 = 37 ohm 2W (no se ven los colores pero mide 37 ohm y el tv trabaja correctamente)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2019)

lisandroaray dijo:


> al cual le falta un transistor que debería estar colocado en el v432a, entre la vertical y la horizontal


 


avirguez dijo:


> V342A = IRF630


 
V432a  . . . V342A  ?????


----------



## avirguez (Ago 7, 2019)

Correcto, es V432A = IRF630

Gracias


----------



## lisandroaray (Ago 10, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos avirguez y dosmetros!!!!
Agradecido por su informacion....
saludos...


----------

